# JAG PICS



## sick_lids

everyone post pics of your jags! i stole this idea from the oscar forum!!!










i dont know if it is a male or female, but its only 4 inches long or so!


----------



## akapaul26

Here's an older pic of my Female. Shes about 10in now about 8 in this pic.


----------



## south coast nelly

Heres brutis had him 8 months from 2inches









2months ago.....no new pics yet but pattern is beging to break


----------



## stephen_australia

Beautiful Jaguar you have Nelly, wish i could buy one like that here in Australia, definately one of my favourates.He would nearly be able to eat those bala sharks wouldnt he?


----------



## gage

shes about 6" now, actually my parents jag, but its mine on the forums cuz they arent on them


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'll allow this if from now on people would please limit it to five pictures per post at a maximum and please re-size your pictures on your hosting site before you post.

I ask this so it doesn't take four thousand years to load the pages :thumb: Thanks all....

This actually is getting me motivated to try and get a shot of my wc jag... she's very shy....


----------



## south coast nelly

thanks stephen :thumb: he is a beaut...doesnt even look at the balas its my vieja who is the most evil////








it was just a cheap 2inch jag,there everywhere round here


----------



## MetalHead06351

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## akapaul26

heres a recent pic from today.


----------



## south coast nelly

akapaul looking good :thumb: 
metalhead nice jag and jewel :thumb: 
come on folks


----------



## Lucifer

Awesome looking Jags guys. These are by far my favourite American Cichlid, have the most stunning colouration and great personalities. *** currently got a 11 inch male and 5 inch female breeding pair in my 160gal tank with a few other large cichlids. The tank needs a clean so will do that tomorow and try get some photos up tomorow night.


----------



## wajrhall




----------



## TheFishGuy

Well... I got kind a of a feble picture of my wild caught female :lol: I might try again this evening...


----------



## south coast nelly

COME ON :x mod wheres the new pics....great looking jag by the way :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sheesh.... You have no idea how hard it is to get a pic of this fish.... 










Just as bad as the last one :lol:


----------



## Lucifer

This isnt a great pic but is all i could get last night b4 camera batteries ran out. Ill take some more tonight.


----------



## SnakeEyes




----------



## Mr.Firemouth

Check this out

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157251


----------



## cole

Very nice post Mr. F! I'd love to check that place out.

I really miss my lesbian Jags 





I was a tad bit upset when this entire roll of B&W's came out with squigly marks.


Cole~


----------



## tx78756

Keeping this thread alive!!!

12" male and 8 or 9" female, that will not stop breeding no matter what I do.


----------



## TheFishGuy

The female is in the back ground in the bottom picture correct? That picture shows an excellent contrast between the sexes for the people (like myself) who can have trouble sexing jags...


----------



## tx78756

Yep, female in the back. I'll get a clear one of both together so all will have a good example. Very different patterns/colors during courting.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous :thumb: you know..... you could always throw some fry my way  I know they're sold every where, but getting anything home bred is always better, and of course being able to see the parents is a plus 8)


----------



## lil mama

Beautiful Jags...............I WANT THAT!


----------



## Feverdream

12" fish. Male? Female? You tell me, this is the only one I've ever had. It's not that aggressive and never has been.


----------



## tx78756

Fever: I've been wrong before, but that is about as Male as it gets with Jags. Especially if 12". I've had 3 year+ females never get that big

Here are a few with and without flash of them together so you can compare. The male is colored/spotted up more than usual after I took their brood a few days ago and he's looking for some action.


----------



## Feverdream

Thanks...

I guess what has confused me is the horizontal line on my fish. It's more prominent than in any picture that I've ever seen. Most of the females I've seen (like yours) have those block-like markings running horizontally down the middle of the fish, while the males mostly don't have any horizontal line at all...

He's (?) also always been amazingly non-aggressive to the other fish in the tank. He's never killed... or even damaged another fish as far as I know, and I keep a lot of fish in his tank (6 foot tank).


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's my w/c female...


----------



## joehardware

TheFishGuy, you positive that's a female you got there?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well.... no... but she was dark that day of the picture, usually she looks a lot like tx78756's female...Also, she's only about 7-8 inches... and at this point if it were a male I'd think he'd be pushin a foot...


----------



## LG0815

post your pics of your jags and the tank it live in


----------



## LG0815

come on post some pics plz


----------



## gage

lol, how did i miss this thread! theirs nothing i like more then posting pics! though i need some knew pics, as these ones are bad.
i believe this is a female, its my only jag.


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW

heres mine , unsexed 4.5"


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW

also today i picked up a something awesome.......a 1/2 inch long juvi DOVIIxJAG....for $6.00, there were 2 left....i stuck him in a 20 gallon long to grow out for awhile until hes big enough to go in with the big boys.....good pickup huh?


----------



## gage

hey, do u have a pic? i always like looking at hybrids, as u never know what your goin to get.


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW

i havent been able to snap a pic of him yet, hes very shy and runs when anything makes movement......i will try to of course, ill keep you posted


----------



## terd ferguson

Here's a couple of mine I took last night... 

Tiny, male 12"+









Teeny, male 9"+









And, a tank shot...


----------



## tx78756

Thread from 4 days ago in this forum....
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=156537


----------



## akapaul26

LG0815 said:


> post your pics of your jags and the tank it live in


Do a search next time there is already a jag post thread!
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## akapaul26

tx78756 said:


> Thread from 4 days ago in this forum....
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=156537


Its actually 3 months old!


----------



## Big Vine

Threads have been merged...continue posting jag pics...
BV


----------



## TheFishGuy

terd ferguson said:


> Teeny, male 9"+


Teeny looks to possibly be a female :thumb:

Has Tiny showed any interest?


----------



## RobD213

akapaul26 said:


> LG0815 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post your pics of your jags and the tank it live in
> 
> 
> 
> Do a search next time there is already a jag post thread!
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
Click to expand...

who cares if someone wants to start a new one let them :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW

ok guys heres the best pic i could get of this juvi dovii/jag hybrid.....it was labeled as such, but i really cant tell for sure....what do you all think?


----------



## terd ferguson

TheFishGuy said:


> terd ferguson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny, male 9"+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny looks to possibly be a female :thumb:
> 
> Has Tiny showed any interest?
Click to expand...

It's the bright lighting reflecting off the white sand. But, then again, Teeny's color has changed a couple of times. At first, it was a lot like Tiny's color but with more purple. During my ich outbreak, Teeny turned a solid black. After that, he came back the much lighter gold he is now.

The mottled spots, especially down by the belly, suggest male. The horizontal splotches are much less noticeable when not under a direct spotlight reflecting off the sand. Also, Tiny hasn't expressed any interest in Teeny. They stay on opposite sides of the tank. Teeny has tried to cozy up to the female Loiselli though (which reinforces the guess of male) much to the Friedrichsthalii's dismay.

I've gone back and forth, but I'm leaning towards guessing male.  I'll post some more pictures soon and you can give me your opinion. :thumb:


----------



## MinusB

Pic is about a month old. I'm now minus the silver dollars and one Oscar.


----------



## tx78756

alaskan_aquaristJW said:


> ok guys heres the best pic i could get of this juvi dovii/jag hybrid.....it was labeled as such, but i really cant tell for sure....what do you all think?


Looks all Jag so far, although that isn't saying much with juveniles. I have a tank full of 1/4 - 1/2 inch jags; I'll try and get some good pics so you can compare.


----------



## MinusB

New pic from yesterday. You can see the nest (she?) is digging behind the rocks.


----------



## Aquamojo

F0 Female from Honduras



















F0 Male from Honduras










Jumbo


----------



## crash83

he mojo,what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## south coast nelly

those are some beautiful F0 from Honduras

love the fry pics :thumb:

heres a resent one of brutis



















:dancing: :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy

This should bring back some memories for you guys....


----------



## BigFish

my fish.....looking for dinner opcorn:


----------



## Paulbearer

Mojo that first pic actually looks like a Yellow Jacket to me, but I might be wrong.


----------



## countrykat

Those are all some good lookers. :thumb:


----------



## sick_lids

updated pic!!!


----------



## redhotwheel98

9in female


----------



## dylanjiro

I don't have this beauty anymore, regretfully. I gave it over to a friend. Was about a foot long and super mean


----------



## south coast nelly

beautiful
heres brutis again


----------



## bitteraspects

alaskan_aquaristJW said:


> ok guys heres the best pic i could get of this juvi dovii/jag hybrid.....it was labeled as such, but i really cant tell for sure....what do you all think?


looks like jags to me too.


----------



## sweetsummerrose

Hello, here is our jag- any guesses on the sex?


----------



## bitteraspects

sweetsummerrose said:


> Hello, here is our jag- any guesses on the sex?


the sex is definitely "y"

SEX"Y"


----------



## remarkosmoc

Here's papa. Momma wouldn't come out for a pic today.


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## bitteraspects

hopefully i can charge the batteries on MY camera. then i can get a pic of all of them in the tank. you cant tell, but theres like 15 of them in there. lol


----------



## TheFishGuy

What's your plan for all of them?


----------



## bitteraspects

mated pairs and large males will get individual 55g tanks cycled via a central 300g acrylic wet/dry system.
smaller ones will join the community jag pool


----------



## barlis

Here is my boy


----------



## remarkosmoc

bitteraspects said:


> mated pairs and large males will get individual 55g tanks cycled via a central 300g acrylic wet/dry system.
> smaller ones will join the community jag pool


A pair of Jags in a 55g is like John Madden in size 30 jeans


----------



## bitteraspects

tannable75 said:


> bitteraspects said:
> 
> 
> 
> mated pairs and large males will get individual 55g tanks cycled via a central 300g acrylic wet/dry system.
> smaller ones will join the community jag pool
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of Jags in a 55g is like John Madden in size 30 jeans
Click to expand...

as they grow, they will get transferred to larger tanks (if theyre not rehomed by then), but quite frankly, at 3-5in, a pair of jags will be fine in a 55. trust me, i know what im doing. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

To everyone who posts:

When posting on a public message board you're always going to get opinions weather you want them or not. My suggestion is to deal with it. If you plan to post you've got to have thick skin and let things slide off your back.

bitteraspects,

To a lot of people a "pair" means a mated pair, and a fully mature mated pair would never fit in a 55.

And to be honest with you bitteraspects, your answer to my question was vauge to say the least. Which leaves people that are following the thread to speculation. Which is exactly why I didn't respond... How were we supposed to know to trust that you know what you're doing?


----------



## bitteraspects

and a pair, just means 2 of something. nobody ever said anything about fully mature. if you dont know how big these fish can potentially get, then you have no business having one. *** been raising jags for a while, now. and like i said. i know what im doing.


----------



## remarkosmoc

bitteraspects said:


> and a pair, just means 2 of something. nobody ever said anything about fully mature.


That's true, but you said a mated pair and its reasonable to assume adults when talking about mated pairs.

TFG is right, forums are for sharing experiences, knowledge, and to interact with others in the hobby. If you can't handle that posting on forums probably isn't wise.

Lastly posting a emoticon after a snide or rude comment doesn't turn it into a polite report.

That's my 2 cents, I'll leave you to your business now.


----------



## Big Vine

I happen to have the same assumption with regards to the term 'mated pair,' and I think it is a reasonable one at that, but for purposes of this thread, let's just everybody move on...

Thank-you for your cooperation.
BV


----------



## mikcamjon

I have 2 jaguars in my 150 gallon tank. One is about 6" and the other about 4".
























Thanks for looking.


----------



## bitteraspects

hahah. still didnt do it.
way to go :thumb:


----------



## bitteraspects

my big baby


----------



## remarkosmoc

Little update with new pic of the most recent spawn. Pic is from today, free swimming about 4 days now.


----------



## bitteraspects

fry tank update:


----------



## south coast nelly

if you see brutis on the first page back in november 2007
this is him now, he stunning in my eyes
















a couple of weeks ago, when i got back from holiday in colombia


----------



## remarkosmoc

Brutus is gorgeous!


----------



## addicted2cichlid

my rescue jag.... u shoulda seen "her" (i think) a couple months ago


----------



## south coast nelly

Thanks for the kind comment, hes evil but i love him,,,,,

"addicted to cichlids" she looks like a he to me :thumb:


----------



## BigJagLover

Addictedtocichlid,

That is a male if I've ever seen one. Beautiful at that to. How long is he. I geuss about 8-10".

Wonerful fish every one.


----------



## addicted2cichlid

BigJagLover said:


> Addictedtocichlid,
> 
> That is a male if I've ever seen one. Beautiful at that to. How long is he. I geuss about 8-10".
> 
> Wonerful fish every one.


bout 8, and thanks for the sexing....


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## south coast nelly

WAHAY Nice one , are they even more evil when the care for fry?


----------



## bitteraspects

those two pretty much own the whole tank. their tankmates stay at the top of the right side of the tank. im actually in the process of setting up another 125g tank for them right now.


----------



## akapaul26

Update

My Female


----------



## south coast nelly

Heres a wee picture of my boy brutis


----------



## bitteraspects




----------

